# Oracle JDBC Treiber Problem



## Stefan Litzel (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Java Community,

ich hoff ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen, ist mir eigentlich auch sehr peinlich, da dies eigentlich nen recht "dummes" Problem ist   

Also ich hab daheim auf meinem Computer eine Oracle 10g Express Version installiert. Jetzt möchte ich darauf mit Java zugreifen. Ich hab mir bei Oracle den passenden JDBC Treiber runtergeladen (classes12.jar)

So wenn ich jetzt 
	
	
	
	





```
Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
```
gibts eine classnotfoundexception, aber ich weiß nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe...

Meine Java installation ist unter C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_05\
Dort hab ich bei dem Unterordner lib\ext meine classes12.jar reinkopiert.
Wenn ich bei Eclipse in der jre reinschau, seh ich auch das das erkannt wird






Dann hab ich noch ein paar Umgebungsvariablen gesetzt:

CLASSPATH 





> C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_05\lib;



und bei PATH hab ich noch drin stehen: 





> C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin;



Ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Stefan Litzel


----------



## Guest (11. Mai 2008)

Die Fehlermeldung ist eher, dass du die ClassNotFoundException abfangen sollst.

In lib/ext hat der Treiber übrigens nichts zu suchen, es sei dann, du möchtest jeden, der deine Anwendung 
verwenden möchte, dazu bringen ihn in seinem JRE ebenfalls nach lib/ext zu kopieren. Erstelle in deinem 
Projektverzeichnis lieber ein Unterverzeichnis lib, kopiere die Datei dorthin und binde sie in dein Projekt ein.


----------



## Stefan Litzel (12. Mai 2008)

Ok, gut hat funktioniert, man sollte wohl doch nicht so minimalistische beispiele probieren^^


----------



## Stefan Litzel (12. Mai 2008)

Ok ich habs jetzt so wie Sie es gesagt haben, nen unterordner lib erstellt und soweit funktioniert es auch zumindest in Eclipse. Wenn ich jetzt nun aber einen .jar export mache und das ganze mti einer Batch datei (java -jar innop.jar) aufrufe, dann sagt es mir immer, dass die klasse nicht gefunden sei.

Anbei ein Screenshot:


----------



## Guest (12. Mai 2008)

Jetzt musst du auch beim Aufruf Classpath der Anwendung angeben.
Dazu hast du folgende Möglichkeiten

1) Dein Programm wird wie folgt entpackt/installiert
	
	
	
	





```
c:\Programme\Innosoft
   |-- lib
   |   |-- classes12.jar
   |-- innosoft.jar
```
2) In der Manifestdatei von innosoft.jar muss neben dem "Hauptprogramm"
auch die Jar-Datei von Oracle benannt werden.
	
	
	
	





```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: innosoft.Innosoft
Class-Path: lib/classes12.jar
```
Achte darauf, dass die Datei mit einer leeren Zeile endet. 
Damit kannst du es starten, indem du auf die innosoft.jar Datei doppelklickst.

Übrigens, der Treiber, den du verwendest, ist u.U. veraltet. Die Jar-Datei classes12.jar habe ich aus der dunklen
Vergangenheit  in Erinnerung, bei den neueren sind es "ojdbc14.jar und nls_charset12.jar".


----------

